# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Cách load ảnh từ SQL lên Form bằng C#

## quocbaonh08

Mình tìm hiểu mãi mà không thấy một ví dụ rõ ràng về việc sử dụng thuộc tính Image trong SQL để ứng dụngtrong việc load ảnh lên Form trong C#. Có bạn nào đã từng viết một chương trình ứng dụng mà sử dụn để load file ảnh cho sản phẩm nào đó chưa. Mình cần các bạn giải thích giúp! Nếu có ví dụ thì càng Ok!

----------

